# Talk Classical Anniversaries (from when you first joined)



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just realized that I first signed-up for Talk Classical in October, 2008. By my post count you can see I took a LONG hiatus. Since back, I've really been enjoying myself and for some reason am enjoying it more now than I did then. (not that it was bad before


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Next month it's my 9-year anniversary coming up. Except for a voluntary 3-months break a few years ago, I've been pretty regular on the site.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

May 2nd of 2011. Not going nearly as strong in my involvement as I once was.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A few days ago was my five year anniversary. Last year I didn't post for a four months stretch, but other than holidays I've been fairly regular.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

8 years in December.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

April 6 2010 for me. I remember why too. I was just dying to have someone to talk to about Russian music.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish I had discovered this site that long ago, but then again, I was 12 in 2008 and I might've been a little bratty then.

I joined in 2013 when I was 16. I'm 22 now; I've grown up on this site


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Tristan said:


> I wish I had discovered this site that long ago, but then again, I was 12 in 2008 and I might've been a little bratty then.
> 
> I joined in 2013 when I was 16. I'm 22 now; I've grown up on this site


You are oh so fortunate to have started to listen to classical music so young. I waited until I was 50 and it breaks my heart that I didn't start earlier. Enjoy the ride! It should be a fun one!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am 7 years and one month in.

My first started thread.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Next year will I will hit the decade mark, but I have taken a few breaks, the longest one being about three years. There have been a few ups and downs during my time of participation. There's always going to be some level of friction, that's a natural part of a forum like this where there are discussions on many topics to do with music. I think its overall a good thing, because controversial issues should be discussed. I doubt that I would be interested if the forum was more restricted in its scope.

Having said that, prior to joining I thought that the flames of the modernist war had long died out but I was wrong. It was alive here on TC, even though in reality its just an artefact like the absolute versus program music debates of the 19th century. To put it in a humorous way, it was a bit like Jurassic Park. I think that I've learnt a few things from the experience, particularly in my participation in controversial debates. I see it as part of history which I can give opinions on, but see little point in getting too heated up about it. In any case, nowadays I tend to only read threads and participate less.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I would feel old, but I was a teenager when I started this account. It's amazing to look back at some of my earlier posts and see how my tastes and grammar have changed over the years.


----------

